
Ancient never-before-seen viruses discovered locked up in Tibetan glacier - gscott
https://www.livescience.com/unknown-viruses-discovered-tibetan-glacier.html
======
todd8
Growing up in the 50s, I loved the 1951 movie _The Thing_. I learned from it
to beware of what you find frozen in the ice! Seriously, viruses that we
haven’t evolved to fight off can be very dangerous.

~~~
nomel
> For the past 15,000 years, a glacier on the northwestern Tibetan Plateau of
> China

15k years ago is a pretty small window in our evolution. My baseless
assumption would be that we've seen something like it before. And, being
"never seen before" could mean that all of the animal life that we know now is
completely immune, eradicating it long ago.

I'd be more worried of present/future virus and bacteria that have evolved
with us.

~~~
weare138
Well the flip-side of that is there weren't that many humans around circa
13,000BCE and we were geographically isolated. For all we know this virus
could have killed the all humans living on the Tibetan Plateau back then.

